# G10 Pulsar And Cwc Crystal Sizes



## dod530d (Nov 23, 2009)

Purchased a CWC and Pulsar G10 and require the size of the Crystals for both ,the CWC is 1995 and pulsar a 2003

.Can anyone help the acrylic is cracked and the other is missing .

Cheers


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

am having the same thing with a cwc i just bought. As far as i know its a 31.6mm for the cwc and it needs the one with the reinforcement ring


----------



## Camsfirie (Feb 20, 2011)

Both crystals are available on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PULSAR-MILITARY-WATCH-REPLACEMENT-GLASS-/271094615200?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item3f1e7f8ca0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CWC-QUALITY-GENERIC-GLASS-INNER-CHROME-RING-mod-military-army-/271094612035?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item3f1e7f8043


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

How do both the G10 style watches compare?


----------

